# Motobecane Immortal Ice Brake Bridge



## tcmers (Mar 12, 2011)

I just bought this frame from Bike Island. I started to assemble and found that the hole for the rear brake is threaded. The post from the 105 brake will not fit through. It can be screwed into the threaded hole, but not far enough to get a recessed nut on the back. Has anyone else seen this? I've never seen a threaded brake bridge on any bike. I'm not sure how to mount the brake. Help!


----------

